# Uneven shoulders



## GoalGetter (Mar 26, 2005)

I posted the following in my journal, but figured i'd ask here, too, in case others have a few ideas to offer up:



> I just finished trying on all four suits Jodie sent me. How exciting! They are all so tiny that i feel like a fat pig in them! I know that is ridiculous because I am pretty lean right now, but the suits are just THAT SMALL! hahahha!
> 
> In taking photos to send her so she can see what they look like on me, I noticed *my right shoulder is NOTICEABLY higher than my left. I almost look like i'm leaning to the left. *I dont' feel this when i am standing in the front pose, so I fear that it is just the way my body is, and I want to find a way to fix this by june 25.


----------



## Machher (Mar 26, 2005)

is it your traps that are bigger or deltoids


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 26, 2005)

i think it's just your MIND that is playing tricks on you. lol seriously, when i started lifting and a bulk diet 4 weeks ago, i was eating more than ever. Then all of a sudden i thought i was getting fat because my pants wouldnt fit anymore and i was getting worried. But then i realized im just getting bigger and my stomach has always been that way and it was just my mind telling me im getting fat but im really not.

If your shoulder is higher than your other one, i hope you work both shoulders the same reps and weight. For instance, my right arm/shoulder is much stronger than my left and i could do 3-4 more reps than my left shoulder after i can no longer push the weight exercises but i dont because they need to be even. If you are doing that then i dont know what to say.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 26, 2005)

Machher said:
			
		

> is it your traps that are bigger or deltoids


 i'm not sure that either is BIGGER. it just looks higher. almost like i am leaning sideways a little bit, or shrugging my right shoulder a little bit. 

 i don't know if it is that I am tighter on that side because that is the side i carry my bag on most of the time... so without any weight on it it just naturally sits higher...


----------



## Machher (Mar 26, 2005)

bone structure can be quiet hard to fix...


mabye get a backpack instead? so neither shoulder is favoured. Mabye get a massage / chiropractor to look at it if your sure it isnt a muscle symmetry problem.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 26, 2005)

A lot of posing, of all types, is about finding ways to cover your weakness. Just practice and see what you can do to make it look the best.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2005)

Its only from the front that it is noticable.  From the rear you can not see the difference.

Not really sure what can be making it happen.  Do you ever get adjustments from the Chiro?  Craig always says when we aren't in aliment we are crooked.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 26, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Its only from the front that it is noticable.  From the rear you can not see the difference.
> 
> Not really sure what can be making it happen. Do you ever get adjustments from the Chiro? Craig always says when we aren't in aliment we are crooked.


 i've never been to a chiropractor... $$$


----------



## P-funk (Mar 26, 2005)

No one is perfectly symetrical.  My left pec is more round than my right and
my right lat hangs down lower than my left.  Everyone is off in one
way or another.  If you are ripped and in killer condition no one will
even notice that. If you didn't point it out I wouldn't of noticed.


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Mar 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No one is perfectly symetrical. Everyone is off in one
> way or another. If you are ripped and in killer condition no one will
> even notice that. If you didn't point it out I wouldn't of noticed.


I totally agree.Iv the same thing with my pecs and one of my arms is 1/2 an inch bigger than the other but nobody has ever noticed or commented, and trust me i hang around with some critical fellas .

BTW, i didnt notice your shoulder difference til i really carefully looked either.


----------



## CursedOne (Mar 26, 2005)

i have had/have something similar.  its called *distal clavicle osteolysis* in my case.  first it happened with my right shoulder, it looked like it dropped down a bit, i thought it was from when i seperated my clavicle at the sternum, thus reorienting the bone structure of my shoulder girdle for that side, at the time.  2 years later it happened to my other side, so now im back even again, pretty much  .

i talked to several chiropracters about it but the person who shed the most light on it was an osteopathic doctor i had a chance to talk to.
if you look at a lot of pictures of pro's doing the front chest pose you will see many guys who have one shoulder that drops down lower than the other, as well as the asymmetry we are always trying to fix.
hope this helps.
curse


----------

